# Где есть воля, там и есть путь.



## Mariana94

Здравствуйте! 
Я стараюсь перевести эту английскую фразу: Where there's a will, there's a way. Однако, я не уверена, что моя версия достаточно правильная. Первоначально, это цитата Ленина, поэтому может быть кто-либо уже знает какие точные слова он использовал.


----------



## Saluton

Простите, но что вы за ерунду пишете, как мог Ленин придумать английскую пословицу?
Как именно выразил эту мысль Ленин - не знаю, цитат Ленина со словами "желание", "возможность", "способ", "умение" не нашёл.


----------



## learnerr

Мне уже случалось думать о том, как можно бы перевести эту поговорку, – когда я наткнулся на детектив Рекса Стаута под названием "Where there's a will, there is a body". Автоматически у меня в голове возникает конструкция "было бы желание, а средства найдутся". Цитата Ленина мне неизвестна.  Ваша фраза мне нравится.

PS: после слова "первоначально" запятую лучше было не ставить ("первоначально это была цитата Ленина"), а между "знает" и "какие" ставить надо обязательно. После слова "однако" запятая была совсем лишняя.
PPS: никак не могу согласиться с вашей восхитительной подписью (как-то любовь из-под палки получается).  Впрочем, тема для совсем отдельного дебата.


----------



## Slavianophil

Нет, Ваш перевод, к сожалению, неправильный.

Я не знаю, как именно выражал эту идею Ленин. Я бы перевёл: "Было бы желание, а решение найдётся". Более дословно: "Было бы желание, а способ найдётся". Но обычно по-русски  говорят просто: "Было бы желание!" Или продолжают эту фразу, в зависимости от конкретной ситуации: "Было бы желание, а деньги найдутся", "Было бы желание, а возможность найдется" и т.п.


----------



## Slavianophil

learnerr said:


> Ваша фраза мне нравится.



Не вводите человека в заблуждение. "Где есть воля, там и есть путь" по-русски абсолютно не соответствует английскому оригиналу. Звучит она выспренно и туманно, при желании можно попытаться найти в ней какой-то смысл, но он будет совсем не тот что в "If there is a will, there is a way". Так это переводить не надо!


----------



## learnerr

Slavianophil said:


> "Где есть воля, там и есть путь" по-русски абсолютно не соответствует английскому оригиналу.


А я не говорил, что соответствует! Но мне действительно нравится. Что реальный перевод поговорок невозможен — это аксиома, не требующая дополнительного проговаривания.  Можно только сотворить что-нибудь по мотивам. Либо отыскать уже существующую поговорку, как-либо соответствующую оригинальной, но в русском языке такой нет — если, конечно, Ленин не придумал.


----------



## Slavianophil

В некоторых случаях дословный или близкий к дословному перевод пословицы вполне возможен. Но механически подставлять слова из словаря не стоит - может получиться нечто бессмысленное или совсем другой смысл.


----------



## learnerr

Slavianophil said:


> Но механически подставлять слова из словаря не стоит - может получиться нечто бессмысленное или совсем другой смысл.


Правильно. Именно поэтому я и упомянул, что фраза мне нравится.
Обратите внимание: я не говорил, что она на все случаи жизни хороша или до ужаса разумна.


----------



## Maroseika

Mariana94 said:


> Я стараюсь перевести эту английскую фразу: Where there's a will, there's a way. Однако, я не уверена, что моя версия достаточно правильная.


Мне ваш вариант кажется очень хорошим, если не считать неправильного места союза "и". Сейчас он стоит так, что фраза означает: путь находится именно в том месте, где и воля. То есть путь следует искать там, где находится воля, хотя смысл высказывания в том, что если у кого-то есть настоящая воля, то он найдет и путь.
Сравните: Повернете направо, потом два раза налево, там и будет магазин, который вы ищете.
В таких случаях союз "и" играет не присоединительную, а усилительную роль.

Для правильной передачи смысла английской фразы должно быть так: "Где есть воля, там есть и путь".


----------



## learnerr

Maroseika said:


> Мне ваш вариант кажется очень хорошим, если не считать неправильного места союза "и".


Оп-па! Проглядел. Автоматически прочитал правильно. Прошу прощения.


----------



## Slavianophil

Maroseika said:


> Мне ваш вариант кажется очень хорошим, если не считать неправильного места союза "и", искажающего смысл. Сейчас он стоит так, что фраза означает: путь находится именно в том месте, где и воля.
> Сравните: Повернете направо, потом два раза налево, там и будет магазин, который вы ищете.
> В таких случаях союз "и" играет не присоединительную, а усилительную роль.
> 
> Для правильной передачи смысла английской фразы должно быть так: "Где есть воля, там есть и путь".



Не могу согласиться. По-русски звучит непонятно и напыщенно. Как лозунг какой-нибудь тоталитарной секты. Что за "путь"? В данном случае "way" гораздо естественнее перевести как "способ". Да и "воля" слово многозначное. Если бы я увидел это предложение, я бы "воля" понял скорее как синоним слова "свобода".


----------



## Mariana94

@*Saluton*  Это цитата Ленина, которую я прочитала по-английски а я просто ищу её перевод.


----------



## Mariana94

@learnerr Я вам благодарно за исправления! Мне тоже нравится ваше предложение


----------



## learnerr

Mariana94 said:


> Я вам благодарн*оа* за исправления! Мне тоже нравится ваше предложение


С запятыми и прочей пунктуацией такая закавыка: не следует доверять разметке, которую вы встречаете на интернет-форумах, в статьях Википедии, на официальных веб-сайтах крупных и не очень компаний, в большинстве блогов и в других подобных местах. Можно рассчитывать, что пунктуация достаточно правильная, только в книгах, выпущенных крупными издательствами (самиздаты вроде внутрифирменных брошюрок или методичек для студентов не в счёт), и в достаточно уважаемых журналах и газетах (скорее всего, даже большинство "жёлтых" журналов сойдут, если они позиционируют себя именно как серьёзное редактируемое печатное издание).


----------



## Mariana94

@Slavianophil Я также подумала о способе, но во французском переводе цитаты я нашла слово *chemin *(=путь). Так мне казалась что он хотел выразить буквальное значение слова. Всё равно я согласна с вами о конструкции "Было бы желание, а...найдётся". Я только сомневаюсь относительно разницы между путём и способом.


----------



## Mariana94

@*Maroseika* Ладно. Однако вы можете мне представлять самый правильный образец? "Где есть воля, там есть и путь" или  "Было бы желание, а способ найдётся"? Какое из двух лучше, по вашему?


----------



## Mariana94

вы мне дали интересные советы. я вообще не полагаюсь на статьи сайтов, чтобы хорошо учить язык. я предпочитаю книги против их! 

P.s. *я вам блогадорна -*я просто написала быстро и я сделала ошибку!


----------



## Maroseika

Mariana94 said:


> Однако вы можете мне представлять самый правильный образец? "Где есть воля, там есть и путь" или  "Было бы желание, а способ найдётся"? Какое из двух лучше, по вашему?



Это зависит от контекста, потому что варианты сильно отличаются стилистически. Первый - возвышенно-книжный, второй - разговорный.


----------



## Mariana94

спасибо! Наверное выберу второй.


----------



## Saluton

Mariana94, вы сказали "первоначально, это цитата Ленина". Первоначально это английская пословица. Если вы ищете её перевод на русский, а не цитату из Ленина, то об этом вы тоже должны были сказать с самого начала, а вообще-то лучше бы в словарь заглянули. "Где есть воля, там есть и путь" - ещё раз простите, но по-русски это совершенно непонятно что. По-русски говорят "было бы желание, а способ найдётся" - самое, пожалуй, распространённое выражение с этим смыслом.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

learnerr said:


> Мне уже случалось думать о том, как можно бы перевести эту поговорку, – когда я наткнулся на детектив Рекса Стаута под названием "Where there's a will, there is a body"... (...)



Это, конечно, игра слов. Значит что-то вроде “если написано завещание, будет труп“.  In other words, if person A has written his or her will, you can expect a beneficiary of the will to arrange for person A to be killed.  

Это, наверное, нехороший перевод, but you are the natives .


----------



## Mariana94

@Saluton
Я нашла фразу по-французски здесь http://www.citation-celebre.com/liste-citation?nationalite=russie Where there is a will, there is a way -это её английский перевод. Потом прочитала в статье, что это английская пословица и я действительно запуталась. Наконец я больше интересуюсь значением фразы! После помощи всех я решила выбрать ваш образец: "было бы желание, а способ найдётся"


----------



## Maroseika

Вот еще вариант:

Я решил во что бы то ни стало добиться места в палате, а там, где есть воля, есть и возможность. [Е. Ахматова (перевод из Э. Булвер-Литтона). Кенелм Чиллингли, его приключения и взгляды на жизнь (1873)] 


Возможно, также, что этот русский вариант - калька немецкой пословицы: Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
Напр.:

Это — важное заявление. Главный управляющий «И.Г.Фарбениндустри» почти официально провозгласил союз крупного химического капитала и всей «либеральной» обрабатывающей промышленности с Гитлером, он озаглавил свою статью: «Где есть воля, там есть и путь». [Эрнст Генри. Гитлер против СССР. (перевод по изданию 1934)]


----------



## CKM367

Может быть, так исказилась фраза Сталина (или Берии) "Был бы человек, а статья найдётся"?


----------



## Mariana94

@ckm367 извините, не знаю об этой фразе!


----------



## learnerr

Это современный русский фольклор.  Я тоже не знаю, кто на самом деле чего когда говорил, но фраза, процитированная СКМ, в отличие от фраз на французском сайте, действительно известна/популярна среди россиян. Одна из сторон нынешней массовой культуры.  "Статья" -- в смысле статья закона, по которой человека можно посадить в тюрьму.


----------

